# whiting yeah baby..........



## the finisher (Jan 22, 2013)

j. beach sat . afternoon....off the hook!!...12 whiting...2 pomps...1 20 pound red......let go of course...sweet...........:thumbup:


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

glad to hear they are biting again! Congrats on a great day.:thumbup:


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

What did you catch them on?


----------



## the finisher (Jan 22, 2013)

ghost shrimp baby!!!!


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Finisher,

Good haul...keep our "little secret weapon" to yourself:whistling::whistling:


----------

